# HSG- RVH belfast



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi girls,

I hope I am ok to post here. I attend the rfc in Belfast. I recently had a hsg done at RVH. The dye did not move through my tubes. I was told I would have to wait 12 weeks to get to see consultant to discuss next steps.

If any of you attending rfc in Belfast have had a similar experience, what usually happens next? More tests or do you go on ivf waiting list. Have any of you had investigations e.g. Lap done privately in Belfast? 

Many thanks


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

I had the dye test done in Craigavon privately.  The dye only went through one tube for me.  From there I had a laprascopy and was given clomid.  After 3 goes it was iui then ivf


----------

